# günstiges Netbook gesucht zu schreiben und surfen



## danny02 (23. März 2012)

*günstiges Netbook gesucht zu schreiben und surfen*

Hi,
ich suche gerade ein Netbook und da ich mich in diesem Hardware Segment überhaupt nicht auskennen, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben könnt.

Anforderung:
gedacht um in der Uni in den Vorlesungen mitschreiben zu können, also:
    -soll man gut mit schreiben können(tastatur ist voraussetzung)
    -lange Akku laufzeit um möglichst ein ganzen Tag in der Uni damit durchkommen zu können(8h ?)
    -dachte an Netbooks, weil ich kein großes notebook mit mir rumschleppen möchte. Die Größe ist also auch ein Punkt.
sonst muss nichts anderes unterstützt werden, außer den gelegentlichen surfen nebenbei(wlan) wirds zu nicht benutzt.

Ich dachte, dass ich nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben will da ich kein vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem benötige.


----------



## Supeq (23. März 2012)

*AW: günstiges Netbook gesucht zu schreiben und surfen*

Asus EEE PC bzw Acer One kämen da in Frage: netbook bei idealo.de


----------



## michelthemaster (23. März 2012)

*AW: günstiges Netbook gesucht zu schreiben und surfen*

Hey Kollege, Netbooks mit Atom würde ich heute nicht mehr kaufen, die Konkurrenz von AMD ist genauso günstig und in nahezu allen Belangen besser. Hier mal zwei Vorschläge auf Fusion Basis:

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

oder

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Nur ganz knapp über deinem Budget, dafür aber mit nem C50 anstatt nem lahm****schigen Atom 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Vapor3Z (23. März 2012)

Ich habe das ASUS 1215b mit E450 APU für 270€ gekauft, die Leistung ist in Ordnung und reicht für diese Belangen
Das Netbook(?) mit 12,1" kommt neben 2GB/4GB RAM mit großer 500GB HDD
Gutes Design und gute Tastatur ist auch on Board
Bis auf den etwas lauteren Kühler ist das Netbook perfekt 

Einen Atom bzw. C50 würde ich dir nicht mehr empfehlen

Edit: Den RAM kannst du problemlos aufrüsten und ein paar Games laufen, je nach Einstellungen, auch
Die Akku Laufzeit beträgt bei uns 5-6 Stunden bei nicht optimieren Sparoptionen, was aber höhere Leistung verspricht


----------



## danny02 (23. März 2012)

*AW: günstiges Netbook gesucht zu schreiben und surfen*

hi,
danke für die antworten erstmal.

Welcher CPU ist den aktuell gut? Das Netbook würde auf keinem fall zum spielen oder sonst was genutzt werden, weswegen auch günstigere modelle infrage kommen. Sollte halt nicht schon in die knie gehen wenn man neben office auch noch n browser mit n paar tabs offen hat.
Würde vllcht ubuntu drauf machen wenns ohne probleme läuft ist aber nicht umbedingt notwendig, win7 hab ich auch noch rumliegen


----------



## Joel-92 (23. März 2012)

*AW: günstiges Netbook gesucht zu schreiben und surfen*

Ich würde das hier nehmen, das ist für ein Netbook die top Ausstattung zu einem top Preis! 
Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M63D3GE - Brazos-Tipp


----------

